# PubMed- [Celiac disease presenting as an intestinal intussusception: Report of one case.]



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*[Celiac disease presenting as an intestinal intussusception: Report of one case.]*

Rev Med Chil. 2010 Oct;138(10):1276-1280

Authors: Quera R, Heine T C, O Brien A, Contreras L

Acute abdominal pain caused by perforation, intestinal lymphoma or intussusception is an uncommon manifestation in adult celiac disease. We report a 49 year-old female with history of irritable bowel syndrome and osteoporosis consulting for acute abdominal pain and severe abdominal distention. Abdominal CT scan and magnetic resonance imaging showed a jejunal intussusception and other radiological alterations that suggested the possibility of celiac disease. Serological antibodies (endomysial and transglutaminase antibodies), endoscopy and the pathological study of duodenal biopsies confirmed the diagnosis. With a gluten free diet, the patient remains asymptomatic.

PMID: 21279275 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

